# Can't leave my puppy!! Help!!



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a 16wk old Whippet puppy, we got her at 12 weeks and she still crys all the time!
She is fine in her crate and goes in by herself sometimes to sleep and sleeps in there during the night(only when she can see us)....but she does not like being left if we go out or even go to a different room!! She sometimes wees outside the bathroom if we go in for a second!!
Her whining turns to howling and barking within seconds and she gets very destressed....i have tried leaving for 1 min, then 2 then 5...but she wont stay quiet for 10 seconds!!

Help please...she has toys, chews, a blanket, the tv left on...a ticking clock, teddy and something with our sent on!!

We live in a ground floor flat and the noise will become a problem quickly if the neighbours complain!!

any comments will help...thanks


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I'll either PM you or reply in an hour as I am a little busy doign actual work for once but I promise I will come back to you.


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, she is whining as i write!!!!!!!!


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

it sounds to me as she is attention seeking or starting with seperation anxiety if so needs sorting ASAP x


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am really hoping it is not seperation anxiety....i need to go back to work soon and am trying to get her ok with being left...but she is soooo bad!!!


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

Could this be an age thing!!!..do they get better and quieter with age?..as she is still a baby!!
Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

You need to ignor the howling and you need to go out and leave her for a few mins come back in and keep doing this but when the howling stops you need to praise and treat her stop her from following you around house tell her to move if you go in the kitchen make her stay in the room if she wees then tell her no and ignotr again a dog hates to be ignored, you will find a lot of people will say to you do not say no to your dog for weeing if you have not cought them dont smack the dog there is no need for this but the dog is not stupid and can smell its own urine and knows what hes as done good luck if you need any more advice il try help as much as i can as i had my rescue with the same SA its horrible but you have to do it in a right way and get your dogs confidence back good luck.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

it could be an age thing but iv never had any dog do this my little girls whimpers from time to time but shes attetion seeking if its age it still needs to stop thats not wright x


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

We are her second owners....she was taken by an elderly man who could not look after her at 7 wks...she was given back to the breeder at 8wks and we got her at 12wk...she hasnt had a good start and i am worried this could be the cause.
Lots happened in the very important few weeks or her puppy life and im hoping this hasnt made her crazy everytime we go anywhere..

Its getting to the piont where i stay in all day as i cant bare to leave her ...i know thats wrong as she will never learn to be alone!


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

might sound silly...but we have a house rabbit...they dont play together but do you think putting the rabbits cage in the room with puppys crate would help when we go out...could give her something to look at and also would be something alive there!!!!! better than the tv!!


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

If it were me i would keep going with the leaving her for 5mins,10mins ect
Make no fuss when you leave and do not feel bad for her just do it,also when you come back give no fuss just come in and ignore her until she relaxes and then reward her.
I personally would not worry about her BAD start and the fact that you feel sorry for her could be adding to her anxiety. Try to stay focused on a goal to achieve with her and do it
Good luck


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rocky only started settling in his crate when we let him sleep in it in our room (with the door shut) - he changed overnight!!! Maybe try it!


----------



## nafertidi (Jan 13, 2009)

Have you tried playing with your puppy for about 20 minutes? Maybe if you make your puppy tired it might work. Your puppy is pretty young as well.:001_smile: I pray something works for you. Sounds as if you really love your puppy. Please let us know how it turns out.

Nafertidi


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

I walk her before she is left and have started to let her run off the lead in an enclosed park i found...she has made a stick friend!!yay... then play with her untill she is nearly asleep....in the last 24 hrs she has decided to recognised what 'IN YOUR BED' means..but only sometimes!!

I am walking out of the front door with her left out of the crate a few times a day and even managed to go to the shop with just a small cry!!

She was left for 2hrs yesturday and did poo in her crate!!...but no noise when i left and she seemed quiet when i got back, just unsure about the middle part...as she cried for 5mins when i got in!!

I think the rabbit helps, altho she doesnt know why he wont play with her toys through the cage..at that point she barks at him!!lol

I tried placing her crate in the hall, same as night..not the kitchen as she doesnt seem to like it...i turn the lights off but leave the tv on, she can just see it and the rabbit...so fingers crossed this will all work and we can start making the time longer each time!!

Thanks for all the help and advise x:001_smile:


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Well done you will get there just take it steady feel confident if the leader is confident so will the pack keep up the good work


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

Had a set back today after saying how good she was!!

Took her for the normal walk and let her off for a run...brought her home and settled her in the crate and went out...no noise on leaving, but returning 1hr later a had anice present off poo and wee everywhere in and around the crate....and a very unhappy screaming dog!!...oh no!


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe reduce the time a little that you are out dont make a fuss going and when you come in let her settle before you fuss her.


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

could you possibly get a pet sitter for a couple of hours or something during the day whilst your at work because at least she will have something to break the day up and she can o for a nice walk to take her mind of it and wear her out abit so shes more likely to sleep the rest of the time untill you get home. good luck


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am not work during the day , but am due to stat a week on monday!!
I am sooo worried about her she seems to be getting more attached to me and finds it harder by the day to be alone...she is now going to the toilet in her crate even if left home alone for 10 mins!!

HELP!!


----------



## kopetski7 (Jan 17, 2009)

A lot of times puppies that age do have separation anxiety. Most of the time it only lasts a couple days but some can go on for weeks. A couple things we learned throughout the years to solve this problem was to put something that smells like you in the crate, such as a t-shirt or blanket something that smells like you, this will make them feel more comfortable when you leave. Also another technique is to put a ticking clock inside the crate. The sound will calm them down because the ticking sounds like their mothers heartbeat! I hope this helps out if you have any more concerns let me know...

** A great resource I have used over the years and have learned a lot from is








SitStayFetch
It is a guide to Dog Obedience Training which helps STOP Your Dogs Behavior Problems, (they have a special section dedicated to helping stop your dog/puppy's barking or whining habits!!)

Hope this helps!
Kopetski7


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

have you got a friend you can take her to for afew hours acouple of days a week so that shes still with some1 whilst gettin used to the fact that your not goin to be there every second of the day, i hope u can solve it, best of luck


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

We left our Puppy for 1 hour today and came back to the hall carpet pulled up and somehow she managed to get out of her very strong cage!!

She has grazed her stomach and i am now worried about leaving her in the crate...should we leave the hall and kitchen open for her to play..and leave her crate door open as she still loves to sleep there!


----------



## Monleish (Dec 29, 2008)

A rabbit and a whippet, not a good mix i am afraid to say. Do not respond or even speak to your dog if it is crying or howling in the crate as you are reinforcing that behaviour. Only let it out when it is quiet and at ease, they soon get the message and begin to enjoy the safe and quiet "den" crate.


----------



## sprite1102 (Jan 12, 2009)

our Rabbit is in a locked room when we are away..in a cage of his own!
Do you think it is best to keep crate training or to let puppy have the run off kitchen and hall?


----------

